# Will kitten keep his grey eyes?



## cptrayes (16 April 2013)

I have a kitten who is at least 12 weeks old, probably a bit older than that, who has the most soulful and beautiful grey eyes.  I've never seen a grey eyed cat before. 

He's a blackish/greyish tabby with brown paw pads.

Will they stay grey or should I resign myself to them going green some time??


----------



## Elsiecat (16 April 2013)

My black and white cat had eyes like that whilst she was young. They slowly changed to green


----------



## Pie's mum (17 April 2013)

My silver alien cat had beautiful matching silver eyes when he was a kitten. They gradually went more green but have kept a silvery tinge. It's a bit of a shame they have to change as they look so beautiful and unusual (although I think they are beautiful whatever colour they are even though he's boss eyed and looks like he's looking at the end if his nose most of the time).


----------

